# USC rejection and Chapman



## strawberry (Jul 20, 2008)

If one is not accepted into Chapman or USC, where else should one apply? LA Film School expensive and no housing.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you only limited to California? There's UCLA, Academy of Art University (SF) and SF School of Digital Filmmaking. Also American Film Institute.


----------



## BrunoDP (Jul 21, 2008)

If you didn't already apply to some other schools, it's too late now, but next year you might consider re-applying to those same institutions (if you feel that you might have a better chance)... If you're rejected from USC, I don't think you'll have a better chance w/UCLA or AFI (they are even tougher to get in). UCLA's grad. film program is unofficially considered the most difficult one to get in (it is compared to Harvard's MBA program). If you are willing to study anywhere, there are several great schools in NYC, Chicago, and Florida (I'm sure you heard of those)... Good luck!


----------



## strawberry (Jul 21, 2008)

I am limited to CA for film school. Do you know exactly what Chapman or USC looks for on initial entry application? They say you have to be accepted into university before their film school but don't say what they are looking for. Are there any lesser universites in LA area that are overlooked as film schools that could allow a person a good film program anyway?


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 21, 2008)

Loyola has a reputable program, and is lesser known.

Cal Arts...though more experimental.

May I ask why you're limiting yourself to California?  There are plenty of other great schools in this huge country of ours...


As for USC, the Graduate School requires a 3.0 GPA and a 1000 GRE.

However, I've learned after my year of being here that they will forgive lesser grades and test scores if the talent is there.  I know of two students just within my discipline that had numbers below those norms, and they got in on probation.  They have to get approval to enroll each semester personally, instead of the rest of us, who will only go on probation if we fall below 3.0.

All the same, they got in.  If the film school wants you, they'll get you.

All of these schools are exceptionally competitive to gain admittance.  I've heard the Harvard Law comparison to almost all of them, as their acceptance rates are known to be less than five percent.  The difference between Harvard Law and film school, though, is that there is no mathematical formula to guarantee acceptance.

Best of luck.


----------



## strawberry (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for your encouraging comments and helpful information.


----------

